# Derek Chauvin's sentencing is tomorrow. What will it be?



## Irwin (Jun 24, 2021)

Okay, place your bets... How much time, if any, will Derek Chauvin receive? 

"Receive" is kind of a misnomer. He's not receiving anything. He's having time taken away (from his life).


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Okay, place your bets... How much time, if any, will Derek Chauvin receive?
> 
> "Receive" is kind of a misnomer. He's not receiving anything. He's having time taken away (from his life).



Whatever it is, I hope he never gets out.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 24, 2021)

My guess is 20 years. That will be high for a cop, since they're usually just given a slap on the wrist, but in this case, that would mean widespread rioting. In a perfect world, he'd get life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

My guess has been 10 years... out in 7..... and I think if that's all he gets there will be more riots...


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 24, 2021)

Face it, there will be riots no matter what the sentence is.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Face it, there will be riots no matter what the sentence is.....


I hope you're right....


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Okay, place your bets... How much time, if any, will Derek Chauvin receive?
> 
> "Receive" is kind of a misnomer. He's not receiving anything. He's having time taken away (from his life).





He took away a life from an innocent man.  Many folks on this forum consider themselves Christian so let's do as their Bible commands ~ _a life for a life_. After all, we all believe in justice, don't we?


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Maximum allowed by law for the crime he was found guilty of is 40 years.  Anything over 30 would have an excellent chance of being reduced during appeal.  Most bets are on 20 to 25 with credit for time served.  
Chauvin's attorney is asking for probation due to the danger he will face once behind bars.  That ain't gonna happen.  20 to 25 should satisfy those who wanted to see him convicted and behind bars.  There may be some peaceful demonstrations outside the court while awaiting the sentence announcement.  If he does get less than 15 years, the demonstrations could turn violent.
20 to 25 would certainly satisfy me.  If he does survive his sentence, he will be a broken man upon release and never wear a uniform again.  A sentence of that length would also send a stern message to current officers and their department administrations.


----------



## rgp (Jun 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I hope you're right....



 Why do you hope he's right ?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hope he gets 20-40 years.  Forty years would be best for me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)

I know it isn't going to happen, but he deserved life.  He took the life of an innocent man.  But, being that he was a 'policeman', he will probably receive about 10 years.   Just a hunch.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

rgp said:


> Why do you hope he's right ?


I hope that there are no demonstrations.. destructions of property, injury to innocent people....


----------



## Della (Jun 24, 2021)

His sentence will be for the worst of his three counts, the 2nd degree unintentional murder, and Minnesota suggests 15 years for that if it's a first offence, but the prosecution has asked for extra time added because of Chauvin's position of authority. 

 So I'm guessing 25 years,


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> He took away a life from an innocent man.  Many folks on this forum consider themselves Christian so let's do as their Bible commands ~ _a life for a life_. After all, we all believe in justice, don't we?


I believe in justice and the bible/religion has nothing to do with it.

Lock him up and throw away the key. Let him rot.


----------



## Chet (Jun 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> *He took away a life from an innocent man.*  Many folks on this forum consider themselves Christian so let's do as their Bible commands ~ _a life for a life_. After all, we all believe in justice, don't we?


How is a career criminal an innocent man?

George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
He was under the influence of fentanyl and methamphetamine at the time of arrest
Floyd has more than a decade-old criminal history at the time of the arrest and went to jail for atleast 5 times
George Floyd was the ringleader of a violent home invasion
He plead guilty to entering a woman’s home, pointing a gun at her stomach and searching the home for drugs and money, according to court records
Floyd was sentenced to 10 months in state jail for possession of cocaine in a December 2005 arrest
He had previously been sentenced to eight months for the same offense, stemming from an October 2002 arrest
Floyd was arrested in 2002 for criminal trespassing and served 30 days in jail
He had another stint for a theft in August 1998
https://greatgameindia.com/george-floyd-criminal/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Chet said:


> How is a career criminal an innocent man?
> 
> George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
> On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
> ...


Your list is moot... has no practical relevance.

There have been many topics of conversation over George Floyd's past, arguments that he was this, and he was that, but I still have yet to see where any cop has a right to take the life of another person (regardless of their past history) when that person has not, or is not causing anyone else any harm at the time of arrest or questioning.

With that said, George Floyd WAS innocent the day he died.

So Chet, because you stole a candy bar at the corner store when you were a kid, should that follow you around for the rest of your life? Should it determine whether you live or die at the hands of police/authorities when/if you get arrested in the future? I think not.


----------



## Della (Jun 24, 2021)

George Floyd passed a counterfeit bill and was doing illegal drugs _that day.  _He then proceeded to resist arrest to the point of requiring four police officers to subdue him.  If he had been an "innocent man" that day he wouldn't have died.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Della said:


> George Floyd passed a counterfeit bill and was doing illegal drugs _that day.  _*He then proceeded to resist arrest to the point of requiring four police officers to subdue him.  If he had been an "innocent man" that day he wouldn't have died.*


We've already seen your words played-out a hundred times over in past forum discussions related to George Floyd resisting arrest, and to date I have yet to see any law that paves the way for any cop to kill someone based solely on someone resisting arrest.

I'm all for the death penalty, too, just that I like to see it done legally and through the justice system, not at the hands of some power-hungry, renegade cop who arbitrarily decides that a man should die.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 24, 2021)

Chet said:


> How is a career criminal an innocent man?
> 
> George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
> On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
> ...


All that is true, but it's not up to a solitary cop to act as judge, jury, and executioner. There are a lot of dirty cops and they can't be allowed to get away with murder. Otherwise, the entire police force looks dirty. Chauvin had his share of misdeeds and he certainly wasn't the cream of the crop. He flunked out of high school, for craps sake.

I just took a look at your source for that information. It's a conspiracy website!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 24, 2021)

In finding that Chauvin treated Mr Floyd with particular cruelty, Judge Cahill wrote:


> "The slow death of George Floyd occurring over approximately six minutes of his positional asphyxia was particularly cruel in that Mr Floyd was begging for his life and obviously terrified by the knowledge that he was likely to die but during which the Defendant objectively remained indifferent to Mr Floyd's pleas."



Yes, it was cruel IMO


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> In finding that Chauvin treated Mr Floyd with particular cruelty, Judge Cahill wrote:
> 
> 
> Yes, it was cruel IMO


Seems elementary enough to me.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 24, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Face it, there will be riots no matter what the sentence is.....


I don't think so. As long as Chauvin gets at least 15 years, I don't think there's going to be an major trouble.

We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2021)

Regardless of what his sentence is, he will probably never leave prison alive...unless he is held in solitary confinement.  At some point, he will face the ire of other prisoners.  He has two strikes against him...being a White Cop, and killing a Black man.


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My guess is 20 years. That will be high for a cop, since they're usually just given a slap on the wrist, but in this case, that would mean widespread rioting. In a perfect world, he'd get life.


20 years IS a light sentence.  It's automatically cut in half, then with time off for "Good behavior" plus the fact that he's a former cop/"Hero," he'll be out in 5 years.  Not bad for someone who deserves to be executed.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 24, 2021)

Chet said:


> How is a career criminal an innocent man?
> 
> George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
> On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
> ...





Aunt Marg said:


> Your list is moot... has no practical relevance.
> 
> There have been many topics of conversation over George Floyd's past, arguments that he was this, and he was that, but I still have yet to see where any cop has a right to take the life of another person (regardless of their past history) when that person has not, or is not causing anyone else any harm at the time of arrest or questioning.
> 
> ...







Indeed. We have gone over this but it has fallen on deaf ears.

As I have previously documented (please remember that I have a law degree) in Minnesota one must first ascertain that someone is knowingly passing counterfeit money in order to warrant an  arrest.  The cashier stated ON THE RECORD in a court of law under oath that he did not ask Floyd whether he knew the bill was counterfeit.  Furthermore, the police were asked the same question and gave the same reply UNDER OATH. Therefore, an arrest was NOT, repeat: *NOT warranted* because no one ascertained whether he knew or did not know that he was committing a crime. 

Previously I have mentioned that the Twin Cities has had a recent history of counterfeit bills being passed around due to organized criminals making counterfeit bills.  One of my neighbors (a white guy) was told by a cashier the $20 bill he attempted to use was counterfeit.  He was given the bill back and was NOT arrested. That's what you are supposed to do in this state.

George Floyd should not have been arrested in the first place.  If those stupid cops had done their job and posed a simple question as to whether he knew the bill was real or not, none of these problems would have taken place.



Re fentanyl - *in the state of Minnesota  fentanyl is available by prescription only. *Floyd had some of it in his system.  But that was prescribed medicine which means he did not commit a crime by using it. 


Re his criminal record - he has been clean since 2014. Therefore, his past is inconsequential.  Heck, Saul of Tarsus was a convicted mass murderer.  But he was forgiven and today he is called St Paul.  The city I live in was named for him. 



Like it or not, George Floyd was innocent.  It was the cops who committed a crime by arresting him without making any effort to ascertain whether he knew the bill was counterfeit.  Had those criminal cops not violated the law George Floyd would be alive today and we would have had far less chaos last summer in the cities.  Blame the stupid cops and the jackass politicians who coddle them for the problems.  Don't blame the innocent.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Indeed. We have gone over this but it has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> As I have previously documented (please remember that I have a law degree) in Minnesota one must first ascertain that someone is knowingly passing counterfeit money in order to warrant an  arrest.  The cashier stated ON THE RECORD in a court of law under oath that he did not ask Floyd whether he knew the bill was counterfeit.  Furthermore, the police were asked the same question and gave the same reply UNDER OATH. Therefore, an arrest was NOT, repeat: *NOT warranted* because no one ascertained whether he knew or did not know that he was committing a crime.
> 
> ...


A lovely post and right on spot, Oldiebutgoody!

Just LOVE your opening sentence... "_We have gone over this but it has fallen on deaf ears_".

To a T!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> In finding that Chauvin treated Mr Floyd with particular cruelty, Judge Cahill wrote:
> 
> 
> Yes, it was cruel IMO






As shown on live TV and the internet, an EMS medical worker was pleading with the murderous cop to take his knee off of Floyd's neck as he was choking to death.  If you watched the trial you would know the cops told her to shut up and threatened her with arrest.  As a medical worker she was only trying to save a life.  Quite a contrast with the criminal cops who were hellbent on killing an innocent life.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 24, 2021)

My daughter wanted to change her name - it is spelled soo close to his last name.. My daugher name has Chauv but the remainder of her name is different.  Her name is very unique.. I think she will keep it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> George Floyd passed a counterfeit bill and was doing illegal drugs _that day.  _He then proceeded to resist arrest to the point of requiring four police officers to subdue him.  If he had been an "innocent man" that day he wouldn't have died.


If he hadn't been black, he wouldn't have died.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> If he hadn't been black, he wouldn't have died.


That's probably true....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

From the telegraph today....
_State sentencing guidance for an offender convicted of second-degree murder but with no criminal history is 12.5 years. But the ultimate decision lies with Hennepin county judge Peter Cahill, who presided over Chauvin’s trial earlier this year, and has spent 14 years on the court.

Cahill has sided with prosecutors in motions filed after the guilty verdict, which argue there are four aggravating factors that should be considered in Chauvin’s sentencing. This means it is likely the former officer will face a sentence above the recommended length.

These aggravating factors are that Chauvin “abused a position of trust and authority”; he “acted with particular cruelty”; he committed the murder “in concert with three other individuals”, namely the three other officers involved in Floyd’s arrest who have been charged but not yet faced trial; and, finally, he carried out the act “in the presence of children”.
_


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

George Floyds statue defaced....


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2021)

No matter what the sentence is, the fallout from Chauvin's actions will be felt, all over the nation, for years to come.  As more and more police leave that career, and the others become reluctant to intervene, the Only winners in this event will be the criminals.  

Many cities are already seeing major increases in crime and homicides, and those numbers will likely only continue to increase.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

This is an interesting take on what killed Floyd (not drugs and not cops):
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2021/06/derek_chauvin_did_not_murder_george_floyd.html


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

American Thinker is a right-wing conservative blog. Here's what Wikipedia says about them:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Thinker


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Sunny said:


> American Thinker is a right-wing conservative blog. Here's what Wikipedia says about them:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Thinker


Yeah, suit yourself. Or you might check into what's happened to Wikipedia.

I don't close my ears because something is right or left wing.

At any rate, I read it, it made sense, I posted it, and that's that.


----------



## Della (Jun 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We've already seen your words played-out a hundred times over in past forum discussions related to George Floyd resisting arrest, and to date I have yet to see any law that paves the way for any cop to kill someone based solely on someone resisting arrest.


How like you to move the goal posts and present another strawman argument.  I was clearly talking about your definition of George Floyd as an "innocent man."  

I find it hilarious that you, of all people, are complaining about the rest of us being repetitive in our posts.  
I'll just let you have the thread to yourself, now the way you like it.  You can continue to talk about Derek Chauvin as though he deserves the same treatment as those men who have kidnapped, raped and tortured children until  they died.  No nuances with you just give them all the death penalty.


----------



## Della (Jun 25, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> If he hadn't been black, he wouldn't have died.


Do you have any proof of that at all?

In 2020 police killed 457 white people and 241 black people.  Were all those white people accidents?

Whether or not the police were correct in arresting Floyd, the fact remains that if had not resisted he would be alive.  They were clearly treating him politely until he started wailing, thrashing around and fighting with them.  You can't honestly believe that if had sat quietly in the back of the squad, they would have shot him.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yeah, suit yourself. Or you might check into what's happened to Wikipedia.
> 
> I don't close my ears because something is right or left wing.
> 
> At any rate, I read it, it made sense, I posted it, and that's that.


What's happened to Wikipedia?


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What's happened to Wikipedia?



We're going into politics here, so without furthering that, I'll say that Wikipedia has a good bit of incorrect information. That said, if anyone wants to read it and depend on it for information, it's no skin off my nose. ;-)

The article I posted had a good deal of information taken from the Floyd autopsy:

----
In fact, what the video shows is that Mr. Floyd was active, noisy, and calling out while essentially being held down on his stomach. Tobin testified that Chauvin and the other officers “restricted Mr. Floyd’s breathing by flattening his rib cage against the pavement and pushing his cuffed hands into his torso, and by the placement of Mr. Chauvin’s knees on his neck and back.” [(yep quoting Tobin)Should there be a close quotation mark here?]

Mr. Cashill points out that Dr. Andrew Baker’s detailed autopsy showed no neck or chest injury damage. 



> Layer by layer dissection of the anterior strap muscles of the neck discloses no areas of contusion or hemorrhage within the musculature…. The thyroid cartilage and hyoid bone are intact. The larynx is lined by intact mucosa.



---

Etc. I thought it was worth noting. But it's okay if no one else does.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yeah, suit yourself. Or you might check into what's happened to Wikipedia.
> 
> I don't close my ears because something is right or left wing.
> 
> At any rate, I read it, it made sense, I posted it, and that's that.



Yes, I'd also like to know what's "happened" to Wikipedia.

About closing one's ears, I hear all the nonsense that is being ranted these days. Not much choice about that.  But I try to use some judgement as to what I believe. A blog that claimed that the election was "stolen" loses its credibility right there. Why should I believe what they come up with about Chauvin's innocence?


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yes, I'd also like to know what's "happened" to Wikipedia.
> 
> About closing one's ears, I hear all the nonsense that is being ranted these days. Not much choice about that.  But I try to use some judgement as to what I believe. A blog that claimed that the election was "stolen" loses its credibility right there. Why should I believe what they come up with about Chauvin's innocence?



Okay. They *are *checking ballots in various states, which has nothing to do with a right wing blog. But it's up to you. I'm outta here.


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm thinking it's going to be close or at the max. What I heard on TV this AM is prosecution is going for 30 years.

Despite Floyd's past history, which was not good, and his own behavior at his arrest, the behavior of Chauvin was egregious. I did see footage of Floyd kicking. There were plenty of officers there to handcuff the man and put him in leg restraints if needed. Once that was done he should have been sat up or put on his side. Not a knee on his neck for 10 minutes.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 25, 2021)

I predict that a lot of the severity of the sentence will be for the smirk on his face as he was committing the murder as for the deed itself.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My guess has been 10 years... out in 7..... and I think if that's all he gets there will be more riots...


Supposedly, the average sentence for first offenders is 10-12. I don't know if the long time Chauvin knelt on Floyd will factor into sentencing. Each minute was a "count" when Chauvin could  have stopped, but he continued.


----------



## win231 (Jun 25, 2021)

The _"All cops are heroes_" crowd who try to justify Chauvin's murderous act by talking about Floyd's criminal history omit the fact that none of the crimes on their list carry the death penalty.
And, even it they did, no cop has the right to decide who lives & who dies.


----------



## 911 (Jun 25, 2021)

Life with the possibility of parole after 30 years.


----------



## 911 (Jun 25, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> If he hadn't been black, he wouldn't have died.


Unfounded comment.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Do you have any proof of that at all?
> 
> In 2020 police killed 457 white people and 241 black people.  Were all those white people accidents?
> 
> Whether or not the police were correct in arresting Floyd, the fact remains that if had not resisted he would be alive.  They were clearly treating him politely until he started wailing, thrashing around and fighting with them.  You can't honestly believe that if had sat quietly in the back of the squad, they would have shot him.


People panic and act crazy, BUT COPS SHOULDN'T.  They are professionals and must keep their cool. The arrested are under no regulations when it comes to fear & panic.

Also, black people make up a minor percentage of our population so more whites being killed, at 2-1, means little.


----------



## Della (Jun 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Also, black people make up a minor percentage of our population so more whites being killed, at 2-1, means little.


Butterfly said if he had been black he wouldn't have died.  Implying that police never kill white people.
I pointed out that police killed 457 white people last year, demonstrating that they do kill white people. What do percentages have to do with that?


----------



## Mike (Jun 25, 2021)

Give him a single room in a Super-Max prison
and throw the key away!

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Jun 25, 2021)

I can't believe Derek Chauvin's idiotic mother showed her face & said _"Derek is my favorite son."_
What was she thinking?  She never heard of birth control?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Butterfly said if he had been black he wouldn't have died.  Implying that police never kill white people.
> I pointed out that police killed 457 white people last year, demonstrating that they do kill white people. What do percentages have to do with that?


Only that percentage wise it's an epidemic of killing black as opposed to white.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> George Floyd passed a counterfeit bill and was doing illegal drugs _that day.  _He then proceeded to resist arrest to the point of requiring four police officers to subdue him.  If he had been an "innocent man" that day he wouldn't have died.


He was subdued. Normal would be to handcuff him, help him to his feet.  As for sentence 20 years but the possibility for early release serving 12 max is my guess.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

"Like it or not, George Floyd was innocent. It was the cops who committed a crime by arresting him without making any effort to ascertain whether he knew the bill was counterfeit. Had those criminal cops not violated the law George Floyd would be alive today and we would have had far less chaos last summer in the cities. Blame the stupid cops and the jackass politicians who coddle them for the problems. Don't blame the innocent."

  To the contrary.  If Floyd had lived, he would have probably gone on to rob & steal more & even kill people. I say any time a cop or even person that's being robbed kills an intruder or robber.  Then we won't have to pay all the upkeep on them in & out of jail.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> "Like it or not, George Floyd was innocent. It was the cops who committed a crime by arresting him without making any effort to ascertain whether he knew the bill was counterfeit. Had those criminal cops not violated the law George Floyd would be alive today and we would have had far less chaos last summer in the cities. Blame the stupid cops and the jackass politicians who coddle them for the problems. Don't blame the innocent."
> 
> To the contrary.  If Floyd had lived, he would have probably gone on to rob & steal more & even kill people. I say any time a cop or even person that's being robbed kills an intruder or robber.  Then we won't have to pay all the upkeep on them in & out of jail.


THANK you! I so agree with your first paragraph. But as for your assumption that Mr. Floyd may have gone on to kill someone, we can't possibly know that, especially since at his age, he hadn't done so. I don't doubt the probability that he may have committed more crimes, however petty (in comparison to murder).

As for the OP: Some very interesting theories here about how much time Chauvin will get. Personally, I hope they put that *M*ickey *F*rickey *under* the jail for the rest of his life.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

270 months.... 22 1/2 years.  About what I predicted.  Credit for time served.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2021)

The sentencing is being broadcast Live on Yahoo...I'm tuned in.  It looks like he got 270 months....22.5 years,


----------



## Irwin (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> "Like it or not, George Floyd was innocent. It was the cops who committed a crime by arresting him without making any effort to ascertain whether he knew the bill was counterfeit. Had those criminal cops not violated the law George Floyd would be alive today and we would have had far less chaos last summer in the cities. Blame the stupid cops and the jackass politicians who coddle them for the problems. Don't blame the innocent."
> 
> To the contrary.  If Floyd had lived, he would have probably gone on to rob & steal more & even kill people. I say any time a cop or even person that's being robbed kills an intruder or robber.  Then we won't have to pay all the upkeep on them in & out of jail.


That could be an argument in the thread about "the end justifying the means."

Police need to abide by the laws, more so than anyone else, since their job is to uphold the law. At times, laws are unjust or even unconstitutional, at which times the argument can be made under extreme conditions to break the law, but this was not one of those cases. Passing a counterfeit $20 is not so egregious an offense that it justifies the cop acting as judge, jury, and executioner. If we allowed that, we'd be living in a police state, which few of us want. That's not what our country is about.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 25, 2021)

*Live updates: Derek Chauvin sentencing hearing (cnn.com)

22 1/2 years*


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

Judge sentences Derek Chauvin to over 22 years for murder of George Floyd​


Crystal Hill
·Reporter
Fri, June 25, 2021, 4:02 PM


----------



## Della (Jun 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Passing a counterfeit $20 is not so egregious an offense that it justifies the cop acting as judge, jury, and executioner.


Chauvin was not acting as any of those people.  He was acting as a cop trying to subdue an unruly suspect so he could take him to court.  The Cup Foods manager called the police for help.  Just as the police don't get to be judge and jury, neither do they get to decide which calls to take, and they don't get to decide to simply let some suspects go because the crime they're accused of isn't that serious.  

Chauvin will probably die in prison, so essentially he got life in prison for accidentally killing a suspect while trying to subdue him. He shouldn't have used the knee hold and he should have let up when Floyd stopped moving and talking, so I think he should have been convicted of manslaughter and  I think he should have been sentenced to prison for that, but 22 years is too much.  


win231 said:


> I can't believe Derek Chauvin's idiotic mother showed her face & said _"Derek is my favorite son."_
> What was she thinking? She never heard of birth control?


She said, "Derek, you're my favorite son." His mother was making a little running joke that lots of mothers make when they only have one son.  The joke didn't come off, but she seemed like a very nervous, shy woman. She was heartbroken  to see her son going to prison.

I see the blood thirsty, angry mob outside the courthouse isn't satisfied.  Someone here said that Christians teach "an eye for an eye."  No, that's Old Testament law. Christ asked us to forgive and have mercy, even for murderers.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

A jury of peers heard the case in a court of law and rendered a decision.  Guilty of second degree murder.  The judge read every written word sent to him from both sides relative to sentencing.  Four family members of the deceased and one family member of the convicted spoke during the sentencing hearing.  The judge took all that under advisement and returned with a decision.  As he said, emotion cannot play a part in the sentence.  The sentence must be adjudicated based on case law, written law, and specifics of the case.  He rendered a 22 page thesis re the case law and the specifics of this case.  Rather than read the entire document in court, he announced his findings.  
This is how the justice system works.  This is how the justice system is designed to work.  This is how the justice system should work.  Jury.... Verdict... if found guilty, sentence.  The defendant will file an appeal and is entitled to that.  Due to the history of violence towards police officers sent to maximum security prisons, Chauvin may have vigilante justice meted while incarcerated.  Or, he may spend much of his incarceration in solitary to protect him.  
We've experienced the first and the longest chapter in this specific case.  There will be more chapters written.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> This is an interesting take on what killed Floyd (not drugs and not cops):
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2021/06/derek_chauvin_did_not_murder_george_floyd.html




According to the article " if one seriously considers the medical evidence, is that Derek Chauvin did not murder George Floyd" - that it was his heart that caused the death.  Nothing could be more absurd.  As the testimony from qualified experts said on the witness stand, it was the criminal actions of the cop that killed him.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> accidentally killing




That was not an accident.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

I would have liked to see the killer cop get at least 30 years, but I assume the sentencing was fair.  I understand there are some other felony charges he's facing, hopefully there will be some years added to his 22+.  Chauvin's mother made me sick, no mention or sympathy for the black American killed by Chauvin or his family, just whining about her killer son.

Rest peacefully Mr. Floyd, condolences to his grieving family.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

sentence:   22.5 years


As far as I'm concerned, that's a light tap on the wrist and a big kiss on the butt.

Hopefully after the federal trial more years will be added.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> That was not an accident.


That is a fact, it was not an accident.  Anyone who followed the trial and listened to the witness testimony and saw the evidence knows that this murder was deliberate.


----------



## Della (Jun 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> . Chauvin's wife


His mother.  His wife left him five days after the event, proving she was a fair weather friend.  He has no children. Now he's the most hated man in America.  You know his lawyer wasn't making it up when he said all Derek does is think about that day and wish he could do it over.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> "Like it or not, George Floyd was innocent. It was the cops who committed a crime by arresting him without making any effort to ascertain whether he knew the bill was counterfeit. Had those criminal cops not violated the law George Floyd would be alive today and we would have had far less chaos last summer in the cities. Blame the stupid cops and the jackass politicians who coddle them for the problems. Don't blame the innocent."
> 
> To the contrary.  If Floyd had lived, he would have probably gone on to rob & steal more & even kill people. I say any time a cop or even person that's being robbed kills an intruder or robber.  Then we won't have to pay all the upkeep on them in & out of jail.





He record has been clean since 2014.  He worked for the Salvation Army which is a Christian organization. 

By contrast, had Chauvin been on the streets he would be killing or maiming people.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> His mother.  His wife left him five days after the event, proving she was a fair weather friend.  He has no children. Now he's the most hated man in America.  You know his lawyer wasn't making it up when he said *all Derek does is think about that day and wish he could do it over.*


Well, he can't.  There are no do-overs and he had over nine minutes to think about what he was doing.  No do-overs, what's done is done.  Now he has 22.5 years to think about it.  F him.  You ever notice how long a minute can seem?  Multiply that by nine and a half.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> His mother.  His wife left him five days after the event, proving she was a fair weather friend.  He has no children. Now he's the most hated man in America.  You know his lawyer wasn't making it up when he said all Derek does is think about that day and wish he could do it over.


My mistake, I corrected it.  Of course he wouldn't be his wife's son, that would be unusual.  I don't blame his wife for anything she does, I could not be married to such a heartless killer.  Yeah, I bet George Floyd and his family wishes the killer could go back and not kneel on his neck until he could no longer breathe, and keep on kneeling after there was no signs of breathing.  Hopefully, Chauvin will spend more than 22.5 years in prison, after his other charges kick in, he deserves the maximum sentence for deliberate murder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Well, he can't.  There are no do-overs and he had over nine minutes to think about what he was doing.  No do-overs, what's done is done.  Now he has 22.5 years to think about it.  F him.  You ever notice how long a minute can seem?  Multiply that by nine and a half.


Exactly, he had plenty of time to decide if he was going to finish the killing, and he chose to take a life.  Screw him and his heartless mother.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

The really sad part is that Chauvin is qualified  for probation after 15 years which means starting at age 60 he can collect his fat pension and live the life of Reilly laughing at all who demanded justice.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2021)

Chet said:


> How is a career criminal an innocent man?
> 
> George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
> On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
> ...


So you are playing judge, jury and prosecutor on this case? He did time for his crimes already.


Della said:


> Chauvin was not acting as any of those people.  He was acting as a cop trying to subdue an unruly suspect so he could take him to court.  The Cup Foods manager called the police for help.  Just as the police don't get to be judge and jury, neither do they get to decide which calls to take, and they don't get to decide to simply let some suspects go because the crime they're accused of isn't that serious.
> 
> Chauvin will probably die in prison, so essentially he got life in prison for accidentally killing a suspect while trying to subdue him. He shouldn't have used the knee hold and he should have let up when Floyd stopped moving and talking, so I think he should have been convicted of manslaughter and  I think he should have been sentenced to prison for that, but 22 years is too much.
> 
> ...


For accidentally killing the suspect?
Kneeling on a persons neck for 9 minutes is no accident which is why this went to court and why he is going to prison.
Luckily he was given the opportunity of a judge & jury. Something Floyd never got.



Pepper said:


> Well, he can't.  There are no do-overs and he had over nine minutes to think about what he was doing.  No do-overs, what's done is done.  Now he has 22.5 years to think about it.  F him.  You ever notice how long a minute can seem?  Multiply that by nine and a half.


That’d girl.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> The really sad part is that Chauvin is qualified  for probation after 15 years which means starting at age 60 he can collect his fat pension and live the life of Reilly laughing at all who demanded justice.


I'm hoping one of Chauvin's, good fellow inmates sees to it that he gets the full term he deserves. No way out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Chauvin was not acting as any of those people.  He was acting as a cop trying to subdue an unruly suspect so he could take him to court.  The Cup Foods manager called the police for help.  Just as the police don't get to be judge and jury, neither do they get to decide which calls to take, and they don't get to decide to simply let some suspects go because the crime they're accused of isn't that serious.
> 
> Chauvin will probably die in prison, so essentially he got life in prison for accidentally killing a suspect while trying to subdue him. He shouldn't have used the knee hold and he should have let up when Floyd stopped moving and talking, so I think he should have been convicted of manslaughter and  I think he should have been sentenced to prison for that, but 22 years is too much.
> 
> ...


Nor should they be.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

_Since joining the police force in 2001, Chauvin alone has had 18 complaints filed against him, only two of which were “closed with discipline,” CNN reports. A database that documents instances of police brutality listed seven complaints against Chauvin that have all been “closed” and resulted in “no discipline." Other reports documented his involvement in multiple violent, and deadly cases of police abuse. 

According to CNN, in 2006, Chauvin and five other officers shot and killed a man who had stabbed his girlfriend and a friend. Two years later, he was reportedly involved in an altercation with an individual suspected of a domestic dispute. Chauvin shot the man twice, though the man survived. 

In 2011, Chauvin was placed on a three-day leave, along with four other officers, for his involvement in the non-fatal shooting of an indigenous man, The Daily Beast reports. The officers were allowed back to work after it was determined they responded “appropriately.” Five more complaints made against Chauvin prior to 2012 have also been closed and resulted in no disciplinary action. _

*Amazing that Chauvin was not sorry and wished he could 'do over' the previous18  complaints and disciplinary action against him ..Why ?.. because he got away with them.. this time he didn't,  and now he wishes he could go back and  redo that day.. yep like all criminals they're only sorry when they're caught... *


----------



## rgp (Jun 25, 2021)

Should have been, time served + five years probation. Max !


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Chauvin was not acting as any of those people.  He was acting as a cop trying to subdue an unruly suspect so he could take him to court.  The Cup Foods manager called the police for help.  Just as the police don't get to be judge and jury, neither do they get to decide which calls to take, and they don't get to decide to simply let some suspects go because the crime they're accused of isn't that serious.
> 
> *Chauvin will probably die in prison, so essentially he got life in prison for accidentally killing a suspect while trying to subdue him.* He shouldn't have used the knee hold and he should have let up when Floyd stopped moving and talking, so I think he should have been convicted of manslaughter and  I think he should have been sentenced to prison for that, but 22 years is too much.
> 
> ...


Does the "Old Testament" teach that, too?

Allowing for people to go around purposely killing others while at the same using the Old Testament to wash their hands clean of any wrong doing?

Is that what the Old Testament holds and extends to followers, a chance to hold a rope in one hand while holding the Old Testament in the other, with the promise of expunging ones soul of any wrong doing while replacing _purposely_ with "_accidentally_"?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Passing a counterfeit $20 is not so egregious an offense that it justifies the cop acting as judge, jury, and executioner. If we allowed that, we'd be living in a police state, which few of us want. That's not what our country is about.


Well said and true.  Plus, the way I see it, Mr. Floyd was innocent until proven guilty for allegedly passing a fake twenty.  Even if he were found guilty, hardly a death sentence offense to be sure.  You're right, myself and many other Americans do not want to live in a police state, that is not America.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> Should have been, time served + five years probation. Max !


 For deliberately murdering someone for no good reason? You can't be serious.


----------



## mrstime (Jun 25, 2021)

He got 22 and a half years, has to serve 2/3 of the sentence  if he has good behavior. If and when he gets out (he is only 45 years old) the judge said he will never be allowed to own a gun!  However he still has to face federal charges.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

I find is very odd Chauvin cut his hair so short for sentencing making look more like a skinhead. Now the media photos are mostly him with eyes wide open making his image troubling unlike before today. What he did was wrong but his years of service makes him more of a hero than 99% of the civilian population. If anyone cares to argue that then kindly respond to the number of people that must wear body armor and weapons to subdue murderers, rapists and the like in their chosen lines of work. I will never address Floyd as "Mr." As for those that posted hatred toward Chauvin's mother you are not satisfied with spewing hatred for one person so you attack his mother. You should be real proud of what you are.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Exactly, he had plenty of time to decide if he was going to finish the killing, and he chose to take a life.  Screw him and his heartless mother.


What do you know about his mother?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> The really sad part is that Chauvin is qualified  for probation after 15 years which means starting at age 60 he can collect his fat pension and live the life of Reilly laughing at all who demanded justice.


Are you sure officers convicted of felony murder still receive a pension?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> He record has been clean since 2014.  He worked for the Salvation Army which is a Christian organization.
> 
> By contrast, had Chauvin been on the streets he would be killing or maiming people.


Yes, Christians never kill anyone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Chauvin was not acting as any of those people.  He was acting as a cop trying to subdue an unruly suspect so he could take him to court.  The Cup Foods manager called the police for help.  Just as the police don't get to be judge and jury, neither do they get to decide which calls to take, and they don't get to decide to simply let some suspects go because the crime they're accused of isn't that serious.
> 
> Chauvin will probably die in prison, so essentially he got life in prison for accidentally killing a suspect while trying to subdue him. He shouldn't have used the knee hold and he should have let up when Floyd stopped moving and talking, so I think he should have been convicted of manslaughter and  I think he should have been sentenced to prison for that, but 22 years is too much.
> 
> ...


Subduing an unruly suspect. Seriously!! The man was already on the ground and handcuffed. So a full 9 minutes on his neck was necessary in your opinion?!! People who stood in silence for 9 minutes to honor his memory commented on just how long that felt...how long it is.  And if I had a counterfit $20 in my possession, I'd probably pass it because I wouldn't be thinking I am passing a counterfit bill. I am, however, suspicious of 100 bills. I don't like getting them and avoid it whenever possible. Bottom line is even if he knew, passing a counterfit bill is nothing to be killed for. Cops don't get to be judge, jury and executioner. I must bring up once again...that White serial killers who are armed and dangerous get to live when captured by police. Hell they may even get treated to Burger King.  SMDH!! In case you don't know what that means it's Shake my damned head!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What do you know about his mother?


My comment was made on just what I saw and heard today, that was enough to know.  She had no remorse for the deceased, the man her son deliberately killed.  She only felt sorry for him and herself, the hell with the murdered Floyd and his grieving family.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Are you sure officers convicted of felony murder still receive a pension?





*CNN reported that there is no Minnesota state law that allows for the forfeiture of pensions for employees convicted of felony crimes during their work. This means that even if a Minnesota officer is convicted of murder, it doesn’t strip them of their pension benefits.*

Derek Chauvin’s $1 Million Pension: How Is the Minneapolis Officer Still Eligible? | Heavy.com


erek Chauvin is the former Minneapolis police officer charged with second-degree murder for the death of George Floyd. Even if Chauvin is found guilty of Floyd’s murder, he will still be eligible to receive more than $1 million in pension benefits as a retired officer, according to CNN.

CNN reported that there is no Minnesota state law that allows for the forfeiture of pensions for employees convicted of felony crimes during their work. This means that even if a Minnesota officer is convicted of murder, it doesn’t strip them of their pension benefits.

Chauvin is the white police officer who kneeled on Floyd’s neck for nearly nine minutes while the black man said he couldn’t breathe. Three other officers who were present on the scene and didn’t intervene have also been charged. Their names are Tou Thao, Thomas Lane, and J. Alexander Keung. They were charged with aiding and abetting second-degree murder and with aiding and abetting second-degree murder manslaughter with culpable negligence. Both charges are categorized as “unintentional” felonies.

All four officers have been fired, but Chauvin and Thao are both eligible for their pension benefits, CNN reported.

Here’s what you need to know:

Chauvin, 44, Will Be Eligible for His Pension When He Turns 50, Regardless of the Outcome of His Trial​






Minnesota Department of CorrectionsDerek Chauvin is being held at Minnesota’s Oak Park Heights Minnesota Correctional Facility — a maximum security state prison.


Chauvin is currently 44 years old. When he is 50 years old, he will be eligible to start receiving his pension, regardless of the outcome of his trial, according to CNN.

A spokesperson for the Minnesota Public Employees Retirement Association gave the following statement regarding Chauvin’s pension: “Neither our Board nor our staff have the discretion to increase, decrease, deny or revoke benefits. Any changes to current law would need to be done through the legislative process.”

Chauvin will likely receive an approximate annual pension of $50,000 if he chooses to start receiving it at 55 years old. This estimate is based on his 2019 payroll data, contract details, pension plan guidance and Minneapolis Police Department salary schedules, CNN says. It doesn’t account for any overtime he has logged over the years.

Chauvin’s pension could add up to $1.5 million over 30 years, not including overtime payments and not including cost-of-living increases, according to CNN.

Thao Is Also Eligible for Pension, CNN Reports; Lane & Keung, Both Rookies, Are Not​

According to CNN, Thao is also eligible for pension benefits, based on employment records in Minneapolis. Lane and Keung are both rookies and therefore not yet eligible for pension.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

Well that's if he gets to live to spend that pension... who know what will happen in the next 22 years...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes, Christians never kill anyone.


Christians kill a lot of people, been a problem for centuries, and still goes on today.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes, Christians never kill anyone.





Philosopher Alan Watts said many years ago that more people have been killed in the name of the Bible than for any other reason in history.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Philosopher Alan Watts said many years ago that more people have been killed in the name of the Bible than for any other reason in history.


Amen!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> *CNN reported that there is no Minnesota state law that allows for the forfeiture of pensions for employees convicted of felony crimes during their work. This means that even if a Minnesota officer is convicted of murder, it doesn’t strip them of their pension benefits.*
> 
> Derek Chauvin’s $1 Million Pension: How Is the Minneapolis Officer Still Eligible? | Heavy.com
> 
> ...


Enough to chap ones behind and good, isn't it, Oldebutgoody.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My comment was made on just what I saw and heard today, that was enough to know.  She had no remorse for the deceased, the man her son deliberately killed.  She only felt sorry for him and herself, the hell with the murdered Floyd and his grieving family.





She said her son was an "quiet, thoughtful, honorable and selfless" as well as  "good man" who is "loving and caring".   Not one word for the innocent victim Floyd or his family.  Now we know the source of Chauvin's criminal stupidity.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 25, 2021)

Does that mean an American cop can retire at 50 and get $50,000 a year pension?  That's pretty good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> She said her son was an "quiet, thoughtful, honorable and selfless" as well as  "good man" who is "loving and caring".   Not one word for the innocent victim Floyd or his family.  Now we know the source of Chauvin's criminal stupidity.


They are both heartless liars, not surprising.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2021)

Derek Chauvin sentenced to 22.5 years in prison for George Floyd's murder (cbsnews.com)


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2021)

Della said:


> Butterfly said if he had been black he wouldn't have died.  Implying that police never kill white people.
> I pointed out that police killed 457 white people last year, demonstrating that they do kill white people. What do percentages have to do with that?



I never said that cops never kill white people.  In this particular situation, however, I believe that if it had been a white man who handed that bill to the cashier -- it has not been proven, BTW, that Mr. Floyd knew the bill was counterfeit -- the cops would probably never been called, the bill would have been handed back too Mr. Floyd, and Mr. Floyd would probably be alive today.

White, black, or green, there is no justification whatsoever in any conceivable scenario, for the way Mr. Floyd was treated and his death at those cops' hands over the alleged attempt to pass a counterfeit $20 bill.  An attempt to pass a counterfeit bill isn't a capital offense, by any stretch, and nor is resisting arrest or drug use, even if Mr. Floyd did any of those things.

And so said the jury.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> This is an interesting take on what killed Floyd (not drugs and not cops):
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2021/06/derek_chauvin_did_not_murder_george_floyd.html



The jury, after hearing the case, including expert testimony, disagreed.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> The jury, after hearing the case, including expert testimony, disagreed.


Understood.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My comment was made on just what I saw and heard today, that was enough to know.  She had no remorse for the deceased, the man her son deliberately killed.  She only felt sorry for him and herself, the hell with the murdered Floyd and his grieving family.


You have no way of knowing what was going through her with the brief period she spoke. You just jump ugly like others here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> They are both heartless liars, not surprising.


Versus a known convict. What a joke!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2021)

What about all the civilians that just stood there watching and video taping the incident the entire time but doing nothing to interfere?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about all the civilians that just stood there watching and video taping the incident the entire time but doing nothing to interfere?


Would you have intervened  to ‘help’ Floyd?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't think the 22 years he got was enough but at least he will serve some time.  And he probably will not make it out alive which is fine with me.


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Indeed. We have gone over this but it has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> As I have previously documented (please remember that I have a law degree) in Minnesota one must first ascertain that someone is knowingly passing counterfeit money in order to warrant an  arrest.  The cashier stated ON THE RECORD in a court of law under oath that he did not ask Floyd whether he knew the bill was counterfeit.  Furthermore, the police were asked the same question and gave the same reply UNDER OATH. Therefore, an arrest was NOT, repeat: *NOT warranted* because no one ascertained whether he knew or did not know that he was committing a crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2021)

Just goes to show you how laws differ. I have no knowledge of Minnesota laws, but here in PA because he was a known felon, we would have been able to hold him (arrest) on suspicion because we would have had probable cause. That would allow the police 24 hours to find evidence for the DA to charge him. If no evidence could be found, we would have had to release him w/o bond. Even the suspect’s DNA on the bill would have sufficed for an arrest warrant.

In this case, it has been my opinion that if we only consider what he was suspected of and include his resisting arrest, he should not have been treated in the manner that he was. Once Mr. Floyd was secured by cuffing, it was game over. Anything beyond that, Mr. Chauvin being a trained, experienced police officer should have known that he was going to face consequences, even if Mr. Floyd would have survived.

I was fairly certain that Mr. Chauvin would only be charged with 2nd degree murder, only because he was given the benefit of doubt,


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 26, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Indeed. We have gone over this but it has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> As I have previously documented (please remember that I have a law degree) in Minnesota one must first ascertain that someone is knowingly passing counterfeit money in order to warrant an  arrest.  The cashier stated ON THE RECORD in a court of law under oath that he did not ask Floyd whether he knew the bill was counterfeit.  Furthermore, the police were asked the same question and gave the same reply UNDER OATH. Therefore, an arrest was NOT, repeat: *NOT warranted* because no one ascertained whether he knew or did not know that he was committing a crime.


Possession is not a strict liability crime, true, but the "Intent" only comes into play in a court of law, agree? PC to arrest could be based on many field factors. Of course George Floyd would say he had no knowledge of it being counterfeit.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> For deliberately murdering someone for no good reason? You can't be serious.



 He did not deliberately murder ........... read what he was charged with & convicted of.

 And yes I am serious.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about all the civilians that just stood there watching and video taping the incident the entire time but doing nothing to interfere?


I wondered about that also. It seems that the first reaction many people have when they see violence being committed is to reach for their phone and start photographing.  But...

If not for Darnella Frazier, the 17-year-old who kept her camera running throughout the entire time Chauvin was kneeling on Floyd's neck, he would never have been convicted.  She did more for the cause of justice than she ever would have with a gun. And of course, most people would not rush in to "rescue" someone from armed police.  Most of us don't think of the police as the bad guys, at least we haven't until recently.

I'm glad he got sentenced to the 22 years, even though he probably won't serve the entire sentence. One happy thought: from what I've read about this, their fellow convicts are usually pretty rough on convicted cops.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Of course George Floyd would say he had no knowledge of it being counterfeit.




If that was the case then the cashier would be obligated to give it back to him rather than call the police. That would have prevented the problem entirely.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What about all the civilians that just stood there watching and video taping the incident the entire time but doing nothing to interfere?




In fact they tried by repeatedly telling the murderous cop that he was killing Floyd. The other three cops (who will be going to trial next March) warned civilians to stay away.  They even threatened the woman EMS employee that she would be arrested if she tried to stop them from their crime.   The civilians deserve awards for trying to save an innocent life.  The three other cops deserve a lifetime imprisonment and Chauvin deserves the scaffold.


----------



## Della (Jun 26, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> If that was the case then the cashier would be obligated to give it back to him rather than call the police. That would have prevented the problem entirely.


Exactly.  If Floyd had gone back into Cup Foods as he was asked to, politely, twice, he could have taken the twenty back and all would have been well.  Instead he refused to go in, refused to roll down the window when the police came, began wailing for his mama and saying he couldn't breathe the minute he stepped out of his van, prompting the police to call for back-up (Chauvin and Tao), and establishing in all their minds that "I can't breathe" was his go to get out of going to jail card and didn't mean anything.  Then he fought with them over getting into the squad car which ended him up on the ground. 

 Nothing justifies the knee on the neck, but Floyd did many things that day to put himself in a dangerous position.  Who refuses to obey police orders and expects things to go well?  If you jaywalk across an interstate and a car hits you, is the driver a murderer and are you an innocent victim?  What if Darnell has her camera handy and shows us the driver sped up?  Are you still blameless?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> most people would not rush in to "rescue" someone from armed police. Most of us don't think of the police as the bad guys, at least we haven't until recently.





That much is true as most suburbanites have been insulated from police crimes.  After all, they are portrayed on TV as angelic saviors from the wickedness that pervades society. This even though books like *Serpico* which contain documented facts about police corruption have been written just about every year.  For those of us from the ghettos we have known and experienced police corruption all our lives. Thus, Chauvin's crime came as no surprise.  Same with the police attacks on Rodney King and the attempted cover up which was debunked by the video we all saw. 

But perhaps there is some hope on the horizon as the Black Panthers are re-emerging all throughout the USA.  When BLM peacefully protests the cops start to harass as many people as they can.  By contrast when the armed Black Panthers appear the cops don't do a godd@mn thing.  Examples of this include Philadelphia and Dallas.  Once cops see that  the public is armed they step back and avoid the bullets that are sure to come their way if they screw up. After all, do cops ever harass armed white supremacists when they have their rallies? It's time for the Black Panthers and other groups to march on the streets to keep the government "off your back" like Reagan used to say.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I don't think the 22 years he got was enough but at least he will serve some time.  *And he probably will not make it out alive* which is fine with me.


Here's hoping the same, Terry!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Della said:


> Exactly.  If Floyd had gone back into Cup Foods as he was asked to, politely, twice, he could have taken the twenty back and all would have been well.  Instead he refused to go in...


That's one example of what I meant by establishing PC in the field, his refusal to go back into the store. Was he required to, no, but that and other factors could have provided PC by the SC's definition.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

I imagine they will have to keep him safe and away from other prisoners who would probably want to harm him


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> That's one example of what I meant by establishing PC in the field, his refusal to go back into the store. Was he required to, no, but that and other factors could have provided PC by the SC's definition.




If the cashier had given the bill back to him and asked for a genuine bill there would have been no problem in the first place. A fact admitted to under oath  by the cashier in court room testimony.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's hoping the same, Terry!




 So you both are fine with , wishing for the death of a police officer........... But you scorn the death of a drug addled ex felon , who walked into a house and stuck a gun into the stomach of a mother, in an armed robbery. ?

 That speaks volumes about both of you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I imagine they will have to keep him safe and away from other prisoners who would probably want to harm him


Unfortunately, yes, but I were in charge I'd feed him to the lions.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Unfortunately, yes, but I were in charge I'd feed him to the lions.


Lions are not permitted in prisons.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> *So you both are fine with , wishing for the death of a police officer*........... But you scorn the death of a drug addled ex felon , who walked into a house and stuck a gun into the stomach of a mother, in an armed robbery. ?
> 
> That speaks volumes about both of you.


Correct.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> He did not deliberately murder ........... read what he was charged with & convicted of.
> 
> And yes I am serious.


Yes he did, it was no accident.  Believe what you want.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Face it, there will be riots no matter what the sentence is.....


Wrong!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> You have no way of knowing what was going through her with the brief period she spoke. You just jump ugly like others here.


Sorry, I don't take kindly to murderers and those who try to defend them with lies, whether their wearing a uniform or a dress.  _That _is the ugly part here, unfortunately you're blind to it. Don't worry, you're not alone.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes he did, it was no accident.  Believe what you want.



 No he did not ......... And i will.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2021)

To me, his "sentence" is too lenient. He deliberately murdered a man with the whole world watching...even his mother, but he'll live and be fed and taken care of for the rest of his life by our tax dollars. Just like Charles Manson. Being locked up for the rest of your life isn't a punishment...especially when you take someone else's life. He got off easy like so many other murderers. Even Scott Peterson is probably going to get a new trial and be acquitted for killing his wife and children. Our "justice" system is a joke. I think other countries that use to find someone guilty of a major crime and took them out and shot them or hung them or beheaded them had the right idea. Get rid of them.

I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

No flack but wow you are one pissed off lady.  "put down"  Jeez.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> To me, his "sentence" is too lenient. He deliberately murdered a man with the whole world watching...even his mother, but he'll live and be fed and taken care of for the rest of his life by our tax dollars. Just like Charles Manson. Being locked up for the rest of your life isn't a punishment...especially when you take someone else's life. He got off easy like so many other murderers. Even Scott Peterson is probably going to get a new trial and be acquitted for killing his wife and children. Our "justice" system is a joke. I think other countries that use to find someone guilty of a major crime and took them out and shot them or hung them or beheaded them had the right idea. Get rid of them.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago.


I'm from your school, too, Colleen.

This namby-pamby day and age that we live in today doesn't wash with me either.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> To me, his "sentence" is too lenient. He deliberately murdered a man with the whole world watching...even his mother, but he'll live and be fed and taken care of for the rest of his life by our tax dollars. Just like Charles Manson. Being locked up for the rest of your life isn't a punishment...especially when you take someone else's life. He got off easy like so many other murderers. Even Scott Peterson is probably going to get a new trial and be acquitted for killing his wife and children. Our "justice" system is a joke. I think other countries that use to find someone guilty of a major crime and took them out and shot them or hung them or beheaded them had the right idea. Get rid of them.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago.




  "I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago."

 Exactly .......... Like George Floyd , that officer Chauvin did put down.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm from your school, too, Colleen.
> 
> This namby-pamby day and age that we live in today doesn't wash with me either.



 So you'd rather have the criminals walking the street, than the police officers guarding them ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> So you'd rather have the criminals walking the street, than the police officers guarding them ?


Did you read, Colleen's entry?

She mentioned putting criminals like Chauvin, down (not warehousing them at taxpayers expense).

I'm all for the death penalty, always have been. You murder someone, your life ends as well.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you read, Colleen's entry?
> 
> She mentioned putting criminals like Chauvin, down (not warehousing them at taxpayers expense).
> 
> I'm all for the death penalty, always have been. You murder someone, your life ends as well.



 And I'm talking about putting criminals like Floyd down. Chauvin did society a favor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> *And I'm talking about* putting criminals like Floyd down. Chauvin did society a favor.


Please feel free to continue talking about it... _by yourself_.

This conversation has reached it's end with me, as I have no further desire to continue back and forth banter with those who are numb of the facts.

I've said my piece.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> And I'm talking about putting criminals like Floyd down. Chauvin did society a favor.


Have you ever considered therapy??? Your mind is twisted. WOW!


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Would you have intervened  to ‘help’ Floyd?


No.  He would have intervened to help Chauvin murder Floyd.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Lions are not permitted in prisons.





fmdog44 said:


> What about all the civilians that just stood there watching and video taping the incident the entire time but doing nothing to interfere?


Not much of a thinker, are ya?
What do you think these thug cops (who had no problem committing murder in broad daylight while being taped) would do to someone who interfered?
Interfering would give these dirtbags an excuse to commit a second murder.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry, I don't take kindly to murderers and those who try to defend them with lies, whether their wearing a uniform or a dress.  _That _is the ugly part here, unfortunately you're blind to it. Don't worry, you're not alone.


Old folks lynch mob


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 26, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> In fact they tried by repeatedly telling the murderous cop that he was killing Floyd. The other three cops (who will be going to trial next March) warned civilians to stay away.  They even threatened the woman EMS employee that she would be arrested if she tried to stop them from their crime.   The civilians deserve awards for trying to save an innocent life.  The three other cops deserve a lifetime imprisonment and Chauvin deserves the scaffold.


So you are saying they stood there from a distance making sure they did not get involved in what they saw as a murder. Real brave, fine citizens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Old folks lynch mob


Killer cops modern day lynchings of black Americans, I agree.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes he did, it was no accident.  Believe what you want.


Agree completely. To me, that was the most disturbing thing. He hunted down  and killed Floyd like a proud trophy killer while in a police uniform. Totally twisted. 


win231 said:


> No.  He would have intervened to help Chauvin murder Floyd.


Agree completely. No doubt whatsoever but there are a number of people who would be helping if they could.
It’s disturbing.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> And I'm talking about putting criminals like Floyd down. Chauvin did society a favor.


And, Chauvin is now paying for his actions, found guilty of them by a jury and is now viewed as the criminal.  

Is he going to be mentally stable enough to spend the next 15 years, most likely isolated for 23 hours per day so he doesn't get murdered behind bars or is he going to flip out and pull an Epstein?  Time will tell.


----------



## Chet (Jun 26, 2021)

There is an event and then there is perception of the event. Where the lynch mob comes up with these perceptions is fascinating and bears further examination by a psychologist. Not being one, I have to read up on it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I never said that cops never kill white people.  In this particular situation, however, I believe that if it had been a white man who handed that bill to the cashier -- it has not been proven, BTW, that Mr. Floyd knew the bill was counterfeit -- *the cops would probably never been called, the bill would have been handed back too Mr. Floyd, and Mr. Floyd would probably be alive today.*


Just want to point out: Businesses are required by law to keep all counterfeit bills and report them to police. The police are required to report them to an FBI fraud unit, but the business still has to hold onto the bill. The FBI is supposed to come and collect it, but sometimes they don't. I think they only do that when they suspect the bill came from a counterfeiting operation that's already on their radar. And sometimes an FBI agent will come and collect the bill a few months after it's reported. But businesses aren't required to hold onto counterfeit bills forever, they can dispose of them after what they consider a reasonable response time.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> So you are saying they stood there from a distance making sure they did not get involved in what they saw as a murder. Real brave, fine citizens.




That is the sad reality when the government is armed but the people are not.  This is why we have a Second Amendment - to protect ourselves from government abuses.  The one positive thing about this case is the fact that the Black Panthers are now recruiting people all over the country  who will exercise those rights and carry loaded rifles on the streets.  Hopefully next time if such a crisis arises, armed mobs will stop the police criminals so that all of us can be safer.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Just want to point out: Businesses are required by law to keep all counterfeit bills and report them to police. The police are required to report them to an FBI fraud unit, but the business still has to hold onto the bill. The FBI is supposed to come and collect it, but sometimes they don't. I think they only do that when they suspect the bill came from a counterfeiting operation that's already on their radar. And sometimes an FBI agent will come and collect the bill a few months after it's reported. But businesses aren't required to hold onto counterfeit bills forever, they can dispose of them after what they consider a reasonable response time.





Counterfeiting is within the administration of the Treasury Department, not FBI which is a part of DOJ:

If You Suspect A Counterfeit (treasury.gov)


I have never read of any law that requires businesses to keep all counterfeit monies. Perhaps some state laws may require it.  In fact many years ago a cashier told me a bill I used was not authentic. She handed it back to me rather than keep it.  When I showed it to her manager, the bill was OK'd by him.  Strangely enough, my job at that time was as a Treasury Agent. I presented my Federal ID to him and we both had a good laugh. Just for the record, the cashier did not.


----------



## Della (Jun 26, 2021)

I used to work for a big bank where my job was to fill the ATM machines after counting the money (about 300,000 per day) with those automatic counters that fly the money through. I once spotted a counterfeit as it flew by. 

This is why I didn't doubt that Floyd's bill was a fake if both the cashier and the manager thought it was.  They're usually pretty obvious.  Floyd was with his friend, earlier in the day, when the friend tried to pass a bill that was rejected.  Later on,  we see Floyd standing in Cup Foods and that same friend hands him something that looks like a bill.  Floyd spends it on cigarettes and gets the change.  I've always suspect it was the same bill and they were trying it a second time with a different younger, cashier.  What are the odds that Floyd would not have looked carefully at his own money after his friend happened to have a fake?  I think they knew it was fake but it was the only money they had left and they really wanted some cigarettes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> So you are saying they stood there from a distance making sure they did not get involved in what they saw as a murder. Real brave, fine citizens.


Exactly.   Nobody with any common sense gets involved and interrupts a cop when he's roughing up a suspected criminal and possibly in the process of arresting him.  The bystanders did just what they should have, recorded the murder and kept their distance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Agree completely. To me, that was the most disturbing thing. He hunted down and killed Floyd like a proud trophy killer while in a police uniform. Totally twisted.


Yes, and just to remind those here who don't remember my past posts about the police.  I am not anti-cop.  There are many good officers in the United States who do what they are paid to do, protect and serve the public. 

 Those officers who proudly serve, don't abuse their power and their badge, and treat people of all colors fairly are also against those rogue cops who have anger, manhood or racism issues, because it casts a gray cloud over the entire police force.  I do have zero tolerance for killer cops, who murder or maim our brothers and sisters of color and lie to cover for their fellow cops who are breaking the law and violating citizen's rights.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Have you ever considered therapy??? Your mind is twisted. WOW!



 So now, as opposed to countering with an opposing point on the subject, we are going down the road of insults ? 

 Let me ask you the same question, have you considered therapy ?? 

 Well, I can do this all day , and get just as nasty as you choose to take it ............

 Take your head out of your ass & look around !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Not much of a thinker, are ya?
> What do you think these thug cops (who had no problem committing murder in broad daylight while being taped) would do to someone who interfered?
> Interfering would give these dirtbags an excuse to commit a second murder.


You are right, agree.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Take your head out of your ass & look around !


IGNORANT!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, and just to remind those here who don't remember my past posts about the police.  I am not anti-cop.  There are many good officers in the United States who do what they are paid to do, protect and serve the public.
> 
> Those officers who proudly serve, don't abuse their power and their badge, and treat people of all colors fairly are also against those rogue cops who have anger, manhood or racism issues, because it casts a gray cloud over the entire police force.  I do have zero tolerance for killer cops, who murder or maim our brothers and sisters of color and lie to cover for their fellow cops who are breaking the law and violating citizen's rights.


I agree with you SeaBreeze. What Chavun did is giving Police officers in a bad light. Police officers put their lives on the line to protect us. I have a great deal of respect for what Police officers do for all of us.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> IGNORANT!



 No more so than the comment to me, made by coleen ......... Like I said, if that's the road she chooses to take ? ....... then I guess it is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> To me, his "sentence" is too lenient. He deliberately murdered a man with the whole world watching...even his mother, but he'll live and be fed and taken care of for the rest of his life by our tax dollars. Just like Charles Manson. Being locked up for the rest of your life isn't a punishment...especially when you take someone else's life. He got off easy like so many other murderers. Even Scott Peterson is probably going to get a new trial and be acquitted for killing his wife and children. Our "justice" system is a joke. I think other countries that use to find someone guilty of a major crime and took them out and shot them or hung them or beheaded them had the right idea. Get rid of them.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago.


I agree, his sentence was too light for me, would have rather he got at least thirty years, but I assume the judge was fair in his decision.  I understand he has some other felony charges that may bring him more time, I haven't been following that, but I hope they do.  I don't want to see him hung or beheaded, but I would like him to serve his time for murder like everyone else, in the general population, not protected in a secure room by himself.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> To me, his "sentence" is too lenient. He deliberately murdered a man with the whole world watching...even his mother, but he'll live and be fed and taken care of for the rest of his life by our tax dollars. Just like Charles Manson. Being locked up for the rest of your life isn't a punishment...especially when you take someone else's life. He got off easy like so many other murderers. Even Scott Peterson is probably going to get a new trial and be acquitted for killing his wife and children. Our "justice" system is a joke. I think other countries that use to find someone guilty of a major crime and took them out and shot them or hung them or beheaded them had the right idea. Get rid of them.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a lot of flack from my comment but so be it. There's too many scum balls laying around in jails that should have been put down a long time ago.


His sentence is certainly too lenient.  Unless he's also convicted in Federal court & has a "Life without parole" sentence, there is no justice. Besides, in my view, the murder was deliberate; they didn't want to risk overcharging him & him getting off.  He should be executed.
And his POS "Mother" (who probably made him what he is) should have her jaw wired shut permanently.


----------



## Jules (Jun 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _According to CNN, in 2006, *Chauvin and five other officers shot and killed a man who had stabbed his girlfriend and a friend. Two years later, he was reportedly involved in an altercation with an individual suspected of a domestic dispute. Chauvin shot the man twice, though the man survived. *_


Ironically in other threads where some scumbag did things like this, many have been vocal that the police should have just disposed of them.  

We can’t have it both ways.  

Chauvin is a scumbag too.  At least he went through the judicial system this time.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 26, 2021)

It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who most assuredly don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


I'm already bracing myself for the namby-pamby treatment he'll enjoy, away from fellow inmates, and coddled to like a spoiled rotten little child.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who most assuredly don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


That’s exactly what I’ve been thinking.
If he was given the death penalty, he would have gotten off so easy. A jail sentence is much tougher to deal with. Each and everyday they get treated like a criminal with no privacy or privileges as well as hardened criminals who have nothing better to do than **** with them , literally. And all the cop haters in jail will love a piece of him. His life is going to change drastically.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm already bracing myself for the namby-pamby treatment he'll enjoy, away from fellow inmates, and coddled to like a spoiled rotten little child.




Bingo. People forget that prison guards are cops and they always protect their own.  No doubt they will kiss up to him and act like he's a hero. If anything that SOB is going to enjoy the paid vacation he will be having in some country club prison.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who most assuredly don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


They'll protect the killer cop and isolate him from the other murderers, unfortunately.  Everyone should have that option.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who most assuredly don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


No, he won't.  He'll be better protected than we are.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2021)

Luckily I know nothing about what it’s like in jail since I’ve never been there however I can’t imagine prison guards being around all the time to protect him.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> No, he won't.  He'll be better protected than we are.


Unfortunately that's usually what happens....


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It would be interesting to follow Derek Chauvin through the prison system like a reality show and witness how he's treated by other murderers and hardened criminals—many of whom have an intense dislike for law enforcement. He's not all that big, but he's going to have to deal with 250lb Black men who most assuredly don't appreciate that he killed one of their "brothers."


Maybe he will end up like Ohio's Jeffrey Dahmer, on the wrong end of a shiv.


----------



## Della (Jun 27, 2021)

Nah, Dahmer only raped, tortured and murdered 17 men, Chauvin is much worse in most people's eyes.

I hope the media can give it a rest now.  

Last year over 600,000  Americans died of Covid.  Their "I can't breathe" period lasted for weeks, not minutes, and yet all the national sympathy went to George Floyd. 



oldiebutgoody said:


> People forget that prison guards are cops and they always protect their own


Really?  I watched the trial and saw a whole lot of cops throw Chauvin under the bus.

 Chauvin's mother, his one and only character witness, is being raked over the coals for not expressing condolences to Floyd's family.  Haven't they had enough condolences? After over a year of marches, memorial services, shrines, pilgrimages, and millions of dollars in restitution and Go Fund Me accounts,  people are mad that Chauvin's mother didn't express condolences to his family. That wasn't what she was in court for. She, like most mothers, has unconditional love for her son and she's being hated for it.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

Those who think 22 years in prison is like a "country club" are forgetting the main point about prison. Losing one's freedom is the biggest part of the punishment. Of course, some prisons are worse than others, but I doubt that many of them are like country clubs. And even if they were, would you want to be locked up in a country club which you were never allowed to leave, with guards ordering you around and telling you when to eat (and what), when to sleep, when it's "exercise time" and so on? For years and years? No career, no normal family time, just living with disgrace for the rest of your life?  And probably ruining the lives of your own loved ones as well?

Not that this is in any way supporting Chauvin, of course. I also would have liked to see him get a longer sentence.

One thing that might be interesting would be to have Chauvin interviewed after all the dust settles, and see what he has to say about what he did. Would he still try to defend his actions, saying that somehow kneeling all that time on a man's neck was necessary for some reason? Or would he admit to racism, being prompted by his own inner demons and anger issues, etc.?


----------



## Della (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Or would he admit to racism, being prompted by his own inner demons and anger issues, etc.?


I wonder why people keep insisting racism was a part.  There were over a dozen prosecuting attorneys on this case who had over a year to find evidence of any racism on Chauvin's part and they couldn't find a word spoken or action taken that differed from how he treated people of other races.  He was married to an Asian woman and, in fact, one of the state's witnesses, the well dressed older man, said he had often chatted with Chauvin in a friendly manner.  The prosecution would have loved to tack on hate crime time, but they couldn't find a way to do it.

I always thought it was Chauvin's arrogance that kept him on George Floyd's neck so long.  He had used the knee hold on other people (even white people) in the past for longer than nine minutes and they hadn't died, so I think he thought he knew more than all the bystanders who were yelling at him and he was stubbornly determined to prove them wrong.   I'll always believe that if he hadn't had that audience he would have stopped before it was too late.  I'll never believe he intended to kill Chauvin because he had to know that any death means, at the very least, an investigation and suspension while it goes on.  He certainly didn't want to risk losing his job.


----------



## rgp (Jun 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Maybe he will end up like Ohio's Jeffrey Dahmer, on the wrong end of a shiv.



Except that he wasn't _*Ohio's ..........*_ He was born in, and committed his crimes in Wisconsin.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Except that he wasn't _*Ohio's ..........*_ He was born in, and committed his crimes in Wisconsin.


His 1st murder was of a hitchhiker in Ohio where he lived at the time. I know what happened in my state.


----------



## rgp (Jun 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> His 1st murder was of a hitchhiker in Ohio where he lived at the time. I know what happened in my state.



 That does not make him "Ohio's"


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> That does not make him "Ohio's"


Oh, how careless of me, my my. I will certainly try to be more perceptive.


----------



## rgp (Jun 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Oh, how careless of me, my my. I will certainly try to be more perceptive.



 How'bout just more accurate ?


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> How'bout just more accurate ?


Yes Mam.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Those who think 22 years in prison is like a "country club" are forgetting the main point about prison. Losing one's freedom is the biggest part of the punishment. Of course, some prisons are worse than others, but I doubt that many of them are like country clubs. And even if they were, would you want to be locked up in a country club which you were never allowed to leave, with guards ordering you around and telling you when to eat (and what), when to sleep, when it's "exercise time" and so on? For years and years? No career, no normal family time, just living with disgrace for the rest of your life?  And probably ruining the lives of your own loved ones as well?
> 
> Not that this is in any way supporting Chauvin, of course. I also would have liked to see him get a longer sentence.
> 
> One thing that might be interesting would be to have Chauvin interviewed after all the dust settles, and see what he has to say about what he did. Would he still try to defend his actions, saying that somehow kneeling all that time on a man's neck was necessary for some reason? Or would he admit to racism, being prompted by his own inner demons and anger issues, etc.?


I think you're giving him more credit than he deserves. He comes across as being a bit of an empty headed dullard. Listen to his statement after his sentencing. It's completely inarticulate. He had about a month sitting in his cell to prepare something to say and that's the best he could do? People have wondered what was going on in his head when he was kneeling on George Floyd's neck for 9-1/2 minutes. It's possible that the answer is: nothing.

 It wouldn't surprise me if he just sits in prison staring at the walls.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 27, 2021)

Della said:


> Really?  I watched the trial and saw a whole lot of cops throw Chauvin under the bus.
> 
> Chauvin's mother, his one and only character witness, is being raked over the coals for not expressing condolences to Floyd's family.  Haven't they had enough condolences? After over a year of marches, memorial services, shrines, pilgrimages, and millions of dollars in restitution and Go Fund Me accounts,  people are mad that Chauvin's mother didn't express condolences to his family. That wasn't what she was in court for. She, like most mothers, has unconditional love for her son and she's being hated for it.





You did not see any cop throw Chauvin under the bus.  What you saw was testimony rendered under oath.  Had Lieutenant Zimmerman or Chief Arradondo strayed in any way from the truth, they would have been ripped apart in cross examination by the prosecution.  Unknown to most folks, the prosecuting attorneys were all volunteers and these guys are no light weights.  Despite speaking throughout the trial with restrained tones of voice, these guys are well known as local legal  heavyweights who would have given F Lee Bailey and Johnnie Cochran a much tougher time than those emotional prosecuting LA idiots did during the OJ trial. 

As for Chauvin's mother, her failure to express any form of condolence or any attempt at achieving reconciliation is a reflection of a pathetic character that could well be used as proof that Chauvin has a long history of remorseless trouble making. After all, it's proof he learned it from his pathetic mother.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Luckily I know nothing about what it’s like in jail since I’ve never been there however I can’t imagine prison guards being around all the time to protect him.


They don't have to be.  He'll be in segregation as former police officers almost always are, because of the risk to them from the gen pop.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Those who think 22 years in prison is like a "country club" are forgetting the main point about prison. Losing one's freedom is the biggest part of the punishment. Of course, some prisons are worse than others, but I doubt that many of them are like country clubs. And even if they were, would you want to be locked up in a country club which you were never allowed to leave, with guards ordering you around and telling you when to eat (and what), when to sleep, when it's "exercise time" and so on? For years and years? No career, no normal family time, just living with disgrace for the rest of your life?  And probably ruining the lives of your own loved ones as well?
> 
> Not that this is in any way supporting Chauvin, of course. I also would have liked to see him get a longer sentence.
> 
> One thing that might be interesting would be to have Chauvin interviewed after all the dust settles, and see what he has to say about what he did. Would he still try to defend his actions, saying that somehow kneeling all that time on a man's neck was necessary for some reason? Or would he admit to racism, being prompted by his own inner demons and anger issues, etc.?



He won't do that for a very long time, not until the federal case against him is over and not until all his state and federal appeals and possible _habeas_ stuff is over, if even then. He has to be super careful of what he says because of possible impact on present litigation and future appeals and so forth.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> They don't have to be.  He'll be in segregation as former police officers almost always are, because of the risk to them from the gen pop.


Thank you for explaining that as I had no idea how he would be so protected. Being segregated would definitely do that. Not watching the news has it’s down side but I still prefer it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Derek Chauvin is appealing his sentence.. which is expected and usual of course... but his list of 14  reasons for appeal include..


... that Judge Cahill abused his discretion when he denied the defendant’s request to move the trial out of Hennepin County due to pre-trial publicity.


He also claimed the judge acted improperly by denying a request to sequester the jury for the duration of the trial, and when he refused to postpone the trial or grant a new one when asked.

The former police officer had 90 days after his sentencing to file notice that he intends to appeal.


He also filed a motion to put the appeals process on hold until the Supreme Court reviews an earlier decision to deny him a public defender to represent him in his appeal.


Chauvin will be representing himself in the appeals process, as he has no income aside from nominal prison wages.


His case before Cahill had been funded by the Minnesota Police and Peace Officers Association’s legal defense fund.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

Judge Cahill did abuse his discretion.
He should have sentenced Dirt Bag Derek to a 9-minute strangulation.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope that during his prison term, Derek Chauvin becomes some ugly brutes "woman". Better still, passed around for many to enjoy.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 24, 2021)

Statement/notice of Appeal. The court docket also lists a "Motion to file in forma pauperis" meaning he is a pauper, without funds or any surety to proceed. It does not say it has been granted yet, but it will.

chauvin-appeal-document.pdf (fox9.com)


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I hope that during his prison term, Derek Chauvin becomes some ugly brutes "woman". Better still, passed around for many to enjoy.


Never happen.  Cops in prison are constantly protected & guarded.  They're safer than the rest of us on the outside.


----------

